# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  sql-aspclassci

## هواشناس

سلام من از داخل asp classic قسد دارم به بانکی sql remote وصل بشم و اطلاعات رو نمایش یدم
موقع فراخوانی حروف فارسی رو ؟؟؟ نمایش میده   نباید تنظیمات sql نبایدتغییر نه
Coallation:SQL_Latin1_General_CP1256_CI_AS
نمونه کد مورد استفاده

<%@ LANGUAGE=VBScript CODEPAGE=65001%>
<% Session.Codepage=65001%>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
Set CnnDB2 = CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
CnnDB2.ConnectionString = "Provider=SQLOLEDB; Data Source=1.1.1.1;Database=sb;User ID=sa;password=qaz

CnnDB2.Open
 set cmd2 = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Command")
 
 Cmd2.ActiveConnection = CnnDB2
 sql = "SELECT *     FROM [sb].[GAS]  "
set rs22 = CnnDB2.execute(sql)
    if not rs22.eof then
  response.write ("PropertyName="&rs22("PropertyName"))
    end if
rs22.close
set rs22=nothing



 
خروجی برنامه"
PropertyName=??

----------

